# Oracle Trigger



## sirair (12. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

verwende zwei Trigger, einmal Fehler und Fehlerzuordnung(jeweils mit Datum).
Jedesmal wenn einer dieser aktualisert wird, soll automatisch der andere aktualisert werden. (Fehler aktualisert bspw. Fehlerzuordnung oder umgekehrt). --> Endlosschleife

Wie kann man solche Probleme geschickt lösen?


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (13. Jan 2010)

Ich würde nur zwei StoredProcedures machen, die du dann, wenn du einen Fehler aus der Datenbank bekommst, aufrufst aus deinem Programm. Dann kannst das genau steuern


----------



## sirair (13. Jan 2010)

Geht es über Trigger nicht?


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Jan 2010)

Ich bin in das Thema selber leider noch nicht wirklich involviert, aber könntest du den einen Trigger nicht jeweils deaktivieren und nach der Aktion wieder aktivieren?


```
ALTER TRIGGER trigger_name DISABLE;
```

???:L


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (14. Jan 2010)

na Trigger heißt, dass diese Abläufe IMMER ausgeführt werden, wenn eine bestimmte generelle Abfrage kommt. Zum Beispiel vor einem Select oder nach einem Update. Da kannst du aber nicht angeben, was für ein Statement das ist, weil (soweit ich weiß) der Trigger das Statement garnicht sieht, wenn er ausgeführt wird.


----------



## abollm (17. Jan 2010)

sirair hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> verwende zwei Trigger, einmal Fehler und Fehlerzuordnung(jeweils mit Datum).
> Jedesmal wenn einer dieser aktualisert wird, soll automatisch der andere aktualisert werden. (Fehler aktualisert bspw. Fehlerzuordnung oder umgekehrt). --> Endlosschleife
> ...



Kannst du den Trigger-Code resp einen relevanten Auszug zusammen mit der ORA-Fehlermeldung posten?


----------

